# rkhunter: Invalid display - keyword cannot be found

## Seron

Lately I'm getting these error messages from a rkhunter (1.4.0) cron job:

```
Error: Invalid display - keyword cannot be found: Display line: display --to LOG --type INFO NETWORK_PROMISC_NO_IP

Error: Invalid display - keyword cannot be found: Display line: display --to LOG --type INFO --log-indent 2 SYSTEM_CONFIGS_SYSLOG_METALOG_RUNNING
```

What do they mean and how does one correct them? I couldn't find anything useful on these errors by searching.

----------

## aCOSwt

```
...keyword cannot be found...
```

I would suspect you get a problem with your language files in /var/lib/rkhunter/db/i18n/

----------

## fillerbunny

This is possibly because your language files have been updated in /var/lib/rkhunter/db/i18n/ to the rkhunter 1.4.2 versions, which have different lang strings.

I believe that the lang files on the rk update site are only for the latest version of rkhunter, which is now 1.4.2.

Gentoo latest is 1.4.0 at present.

If you have update enabled in your rkhunter cron job then it may have pulled down the 1.4.2 version.

This happened to me anyway.

I have restored my lang files from a backup and disabled rkhunter update until there is an ebuild for 1.4.2

----------

## kurisu

I got struck by this issue as well. Since rkhunter provides a few alternate language files (see: rkhunter --list languages) I could fix this for me by switching to de. Surely not an option for everyone though.

----------

